# automatische Silbentrennung in Freehand



## spierala (31. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

hat hier jemand eine Ahnung ob ich beim Freehand ähnlich wie im InDesign eine automatische Silbentrennung aktivieren kann.

Momentan habe ich einen Text komplett im Blocksatz gesetzt, doch da Freehand nie die Wörter trennt, werden die Wörter teilweise stark auseinander gezerrt.

Danke für die vielen Antworten ;-)

Cheers FLO


----------



## akrite (1. November 2005)

...es braucht nur eine Antwort ! Drücke einfach auf den Button unterhalb [abc] und Du kannst mit den Einstellung herumspielen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

